# Fadenalgen-Bekämpfung vorm Winter noch sinnvoll?



## Tilissie (3. Nov. 2014)

Vorab: ich habe in meinem 2 Jahre alten Koiteich (50qm) grosse Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Die Probleme waren jetzt im 2. Jahr aber schon weniger. Ursachen sind Lichteinfall und phosphathaltiges Wasser. Ich sehe meine einzige Chance dieses Problem langfristig mit reichlich Bepflanzung  in den Griff zu bekommen. Letztendlich komme ich im Moment aber nicht darum herum 1-2x im Jahr durch Chemieeinsatz drosselnd zu wirken.

In diesem Jahr habe ich nach einer erneuten Algenschwemme im Frühjahr den Teich (aus anderen Gründen) abgelassen und ein paar tage trocken liegen lassen. Danach war das Algenwachstum den ganzen Sommer über auf deutlich geringerem Niveau als im Vorjahr, so daß ich nicht weiter eingegriffen habe. Mittlerweilen ist aber fast flächendeckend wieder ein Bewuchs des Gewässergrundes vorhanden.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Macht es Sinn die Algen jetzt im Herbst noch einmal zu bekämpfen, oder ist es besser damit bis zum Frühjahr zu warten? Ziel soll es natürlich sein den Wasserpflanzen im Frühjahr einen Wuchsvorsprung zu ermöglichen um dadurch den Algen gleichzeitig Nährstoffe zu entziehen.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten zu diesem thema freuen.


----------



## karsten. (3. Nov. 2014)

Mahlzeit


deffiniere  





Tilissie schrieb:


> ............. 1-2x im Jahr durch Chemieeinsatz ......



Algizide gegen Fadenalgen ist .......





weitgehend sinnfrei    

Phosphat festlegende Produkte oder Methoden geben keine Chemikalien an das Wasser ab und 
sind ganzjährig einsetzbar

mfG





ps. die Phosphateinlagerung in höhere Wasserpflanzen wird überschätzt , da sind Deine Fadenalgen effektiver


----------



## der_odo (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo.
Durch den Fadenalgen- Vernichter sterben die Algen ab, zersetzen sich und lagern als Nährstoffe auf dem Grund.
Wenn du nicht jetzt schon eine üppige Vegetation in deinem Teich hast, werden auch die Algen wiederkehren.
Außerdem belasten die sterbenden Algen das Wasser, was jetzt vor dem Winter auch nicht so toll ist.
Ich habe erst am Wochenende ca 2kg Fadenalgen mit der Klobürste entfernt.
Mit einer Verlängerung geht das besser als Spaghetti aufzuwickeln.
Durch das entfernen nimmst du auch gleich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser


----------



## Tilissie (3. Nov. 2014)

Algen physisch entfernen ist leider keine sinnvolle Option da ich damit nur den Tropfen auf den heissen Stein zischen lasse: Grosse teile meines teiches sind überhaupt nicht vom Ufer zu erreichen, da er an einigen Stellen 2,5m tief ist. Im Flachwasser habe ich flächendeckend Steine und Kies im Wasser die allesamt nicht nur mit Algen überzogen sondern auch fest verwachsen sind. Das ganze setzt sich über einen 10m langen bachlauf der den teich mit dem Filter verbindet fort. Mal abgesehen davon daß ich bei solchen Aktionen mehr gewünschte Pflanzen wieder rausreisse als ich unerwünschte Algen rausfische könnte ich mit den Mengen die ich meinem Teich entnehme gefühlt locker eine Biogasanlage betreiben.^^ Die Einzige (und vermutlich sogar effektive) Methode der sache manuel Herr zu werden ist den teich im Frühsommer ablassen, ein paar tage trocken fallen lassen und dann die angetrockneten Algen vom Teichrand "abzuziehen". Das hatte in diesem Jahr zumindet den Effekt daß das Algenwachstum im Sommer verglichen zum Vorjahr erträglich gewesen ist, Atet aber immer gleich in eine ökologische Minikatatrophe aus und verringert den Phosphatgehalt des Wassers nicht wirklich, da ich den Teich danach neu befüllen muss und leider auf Leitungswasser angewiesen bin dem Phoshor zugemischt wird. 

Das eine chemische Algenbekämpfung nur Symtome bekämpft ist mir durchaus klar, es erschliesst sich mir aber keine andere Möglichkeit will ich verhindern daß der Teich zu bestimmten Zeiten von Unten her komplett zuwächst. Ziehe ich da nicht gelegendlich die Notbremse ist das Loch schneller wieder von den nicht zu erreichenden Punkten her zugewachsen als ich an den zugänglichen Stellen abschöpfen kann. Ziel ist daher lediglich möglichst selten im Jahr durch Chemie eine Reduzierung zu erreichen um damit das erneute Wachstum zu  verlangsamen in der Hoffnung daß sich irgendwann ein annähernd antürliches gleichgewicht einstellt. Den Fischbesatz halte ich übrigens relativ niedrig (und werde auch noch weiter runter gehen) und füttern tue ich nur spärrlich mit nahezu phosphatfreien Futter. Ein Absenken des Phosphatgehaltes ist übrigens praktisch für mich nicht erschwinglich. Dann läge ich umgerechnet alle 6 Wochen bei 250 Euro nur um überhaupt geringfügig etwas zu erreichen. Sowas geht vielleicht bei 5qm Teichen, ist so aber ilosorisch.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Tilissie,
da lies mal mehr bei Karsten nach . Er wollte neugierig machen auf Alternativen zur Phosphatentfernung (Phosphat und Eisen in der Suche helfen auch beim Finden ). Es gibt da durchaus preiswerte, wirksame Methoden.
Das Hauptproblem der Fadenalgen ist vermutlich nicht das Wasser. Du hast wahrscheinlich eine messbare Härte und einen vernünftigen pH. Unter diesen Bedingungen löst sich kein Phosphat im Wasser (es sei denn Polyphosphat aus Flüssigwaschmittel ).
Das bedeutet nicht, dass Dein Teich phosphatfrei ist - auf dem Boden lagert sich halt alles ab, was im Teich entsteht, von außen eingetragen wird, und nicht wasserlöslich ist. Mit Bepflanzung bekommen die Fadenalgen Konkurrenz. An nicht bepflanzten Flächen fehlt diese. Sobald Temperatur und Licht reichen, wachsen dort halt Fadenalgen. Wasserwechsel bringt also fast nichts, da das Wasser nur Transporteur für wasserunlösliche Bestandteile ist. Als Alternative kann man solche Stellen nur immer wieder reinigen .
Eine Filterung hilft in solchen Fällen ebenso, da sie Schwebstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt (und diese auch nährstoffhaltig sind). Ein Filter sollte diese Teilchen zurückhalten, manche kann er sogar abbauen (Denitrifizierung ist nett, Desulfurierung und Depphosphorilierung sind mit Gestank verbunden).


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2014)

Ich denke mal, bei einem Teich mit 50000l ist eine 15000er Pumpe auch einfach unterdimensioniert. Und mit dem Begriff 2000l  Außenfilter kann ich auch nicht viel anfangen. Wie soll ich mir den vorstellen?
Möglicherweise gehst Du einfach falsch an die Sache ran.
Bekämpfe nicht das Symtom Alge ... sondern finde die Ursache und stelle die ab ... dann klappt das auch mit einem algenfreien Teich 

Haben wir schon mal Bilder von dem Teich und dem Bachlauf gesehen? Ich ... zumindest nicht.

Auch eine Option wäre, den Bachlauf stärker zu bepflanzen. __ Brunnenkresse liebt fließendes Wasser, ist starkzehrend und auch noch lecker und gesund.
Zweite Möglichkeit, rückführende Wassermenge teilen. Geringere Wassermenge über den Bachlauf (da verweilt das Wasser länger und die Pflanzen nehmen die Nährstoffe besser auf) in den Teich und größere Wassermenge direkt in den Teich zurück.

Mandy


----------



## Tilissie (18. Nov. 2014)

Der Bachlauf ist bereits sehr stark bepflanzt und wird wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr dichtwachsen . __ Brunnenkresse habe ich erfolglos versucht, aber Laxmann-Rohrkolbekn, __ Iris, __ Wasserminze, Wasserschwaden, __ Fieberklee, und __ Froschlöffel stehtz eigendlich fast schon flächendeckend im Bachlauf. Auch habe ich kein Problem mit der Pumpenleistung und der Filtrerdimensionierung (3 Kammerfilter mit 2qm). Ich lasse die kammern zur Zeit nur 2x im jahr kurz ab, weil so gut wie kein Mulm darin zu finden ist. Die nötige Pumpenleistung hängt ja letztendlich auch nicht von der Gewäsergrösse ab, sondern von der Wasserbelastung, die wiederum vom Fischbesatz (überwiegend) abhängig ist, der bei mir nicht übermässig gross ist (z.T. maximal 10KG Fisch insgesamt).

Das mit den Ursachen- und Symtombekämpfungen ist immer so ein leicht gesagtes Geschwafel, sorry wenn ich das mal so sagen muss. Ursachen sin 1. Phosphatbelastung durch Leitngswasser, 2. Vollsonnige Lage, 3. vioel zu klares Wasser! Ich währe froh wenn ich Schwebealgen im Teich hätte die den Teich eintrüben würden, da mir klares Wasser weder wichtig ist, sondern eigendlich nur Probleme bringt. Dazu muss ich den Filter aber für mehrere Wochen abschalten (was ich dieses Jahr zwischen Juni und Juli auch gemacht habe). In diesem Fall trübt sich das wasser ein und das Fadenalgenwachstum wird sichtbar begrenzt. Schmeisse ich den Filter jedoch wieder an, so ist das Wasser innerhalb weniger Tage erneut glasklar und die Fadenalgen beginnen sofort wieder zu wuchern. Wenn mir also Jemand einen Tipp geben könnte wie man das Wasser bei Filterbetrieb eingetrübt bekommt würde mir das vermutlich mehr Helfen als der  Hinweis auf die Problematik der  Symptombekämpfung, die mir durchaus bewusst ist, aber nicht weiterhilft. Im Übrigen scheint das Fadenalgenproblem in meiner Gegend nicht uncommon. Ich habe hier mit zwei renomierten Koihändlern und Teichbauern gesprochen die mir beide zugestanden haben daß sie die Probleme ohne Chemie-Einsatz auch nicht in den Griff bekommen. Der Eine setzt wohl regelmässig Algenblocker ein und der Andere schraubt den Phosphatgehalt nach eigenen Angaben so weit in die Höhe daß die Fadenalgen daran zu Grunde gehen, mit dem Ergebnis daß er die behandlung niemals abbrechen darf weil ihm sonst der Teich zuwächst sobald die kritische Phiosphatmenge wieder unterschritten wird. Sind Beides keine Lösungsansätze für mich, genau deswegen verzichte ich ja teilweise auf Besatzdichte und versuche den Teich bzw mittlerweilen die teiche  durch starke Bepflanzung zu stabilisieren. Reicht bloss alles noch nicht. Um den Chemieeinsat minimieren zu können stellte ich mir also die Frage wann genau es am sinnvollsten ist damit einzugreifen, womit es zu diesem Beitrag kam.

Nochmal was zu den Wasserwerten: Ich habe leider extrem weiches, zudem auch noch alkalisches  Wasser (Gh um 7-9, KH um 3, ph 7,5+). Das diese Werte für Gartenteich und Aquarium Mist sind weiss ich auch, nur kann ich da leider wenig bei machen.


----------



## Tilissie (18. Nov. 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tilissie (18. Nov. 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2014)

Okay, wenn Du den Teich eintrüben willst, dann nimm etwas Torf(Eichenrinde funktioniert auch) . Der sollte das Wasser leicht bräunlich einfärben. Es bleibt zwar weiterhin klar, aber durch die leichte Einfärbung gelangen die Sonnenstrahlen schlechter nach unten und so wird das Algenwachstum gehemmt. 
Ansonsten würde ich Dir einfach mal empfehlen das Ganze auszusitzen. 
Als ich meinen Teich 2012 neu gemacht hatte, war in Frühjahr 2013 die Algenplage so groß, dass es mir die Bodenabläufe verstopft hatte und ich tauchen durfte. 
Übers Jahr waren die Algen stellenweise 1 m lang, die hab ich nur abgefischt und kompostiert. 
Dieses Jahr waren es wieder deutlich weniger, aber noch nicht so wie ich es kannte. 
Ich sitze es einfach weiter aus...mit ner Harke und nem Stock wird das Zeug einfach aufgerollt und der Boden bei Bedarf geharkt. 

Da Du dieses Jahr das Wasser getauscht hattest, ist das wie eine Neuanlage. Gib dem Teich Zeit sich selbst zu aklimatisieren. Das kann unter Umständen schon 3Jahre dauern. 

Mandy


----------



## der_odo (18. Nov. 2014)

Moin,

beim Torf muss man aber aufpassen, dass dieser nicht gedüngt wurde. Vor längerem hab ich mal eine Testreihe von Torfsorten gesehen, welche für die Aquaristik verwendet werden (Stichwort: Torfkannone). Da waren einige ungeeignet, da diese mit NPK und anderen Stoffen angereichert waren. Leider finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr wieder....
Weiterer Nachteil ist, dass das Waser angesäuert wird und die KH gesenkt wird. Wenn man sowieso schon wenig KH hat, sollte man den Wert dann auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.

Alternativ kann man im Gegensatz zum Fadenalgenvernichter auch Phophatbinder nehmen. Lieber die Ursache, als die Auswirkung bekämpfen. Oder, wie Mandy schon geschrieben hat, einfach abwarten. Wenn du genügend zehrende Pflanzen hast, sollte sich das Problem von alleine erledigen.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Tilissie,
zeig' uns doch mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich , das hilft sicher bei der Diskussion. Deine Wasserwerte finde ich gut (nachweislich Wasserhärte, ergo kein gelöstes Orthophosphat; sowie einen dazu passenden pH leicht oberhalb 7 -> Carbonatpuffer). Zum Thema Phosphatbinder: in meinem Teich war ich zwei Jahre nach Neuanlage nicht mehr sparsam mit Muttererde für die Pflanzen (nicht in meinem "Bodenfilter", versteht sich, aber am Teichrand auf den Pflanzstufen). Im Ergebnis habe ich Fadenalgen an den nicht bepflanzten Stellen im Bodenfilter (wobei diese auf dem Rückgang sind, weil diese Stellen im Sommer fast voll beschattet von den Teichpflanzen sind). Der Teichboden ist nicht bepflanzt, und dort hat sich mittlerweile auch einiges an Schlamm gesammelt - das führt im Sommer zu einigem Skimmerfutter. Im Oktober habe ich viel von dem Schlamm abgesaugt, da dieser Sauerstoff zehrt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich der Meinung, dass eine "gute" Teichbiologie und -chemie am ehesten durch ein ausreichendes Nährstoffniveau erreicht wird. Dank GH/KH werden die Pflanzennährstoffe auf dem Teichboden/rand deponiert. 
Man kann den Empfehlungen folgen, und mittels Eisen(zusatz) oder "Muschelgrit" (Aufhärten) die Wasserchemie anpassen. Wenn das Pflanzenwachstum zu spärlich ist, verschiebt man durch solche Maßnahmen nur den Ort, wo Fadenalgen wachsen. Den umgekehrten Weg über einen erhöhten Nährstoffhaushalt im Teich habe ich nicht probiert. Ich finde den Ansatz (siehe z. B. Nik) sehr interessant, weil ich keine bessere Idee habe, wie man einen kleinen Teich (der als solcher noch erkennbar ist) ohne ständigen Pflegeaufwand klar hält. Da die in einem Teich ablaufenden Prozesse recht komplex sind, ist es mit einem Verständnis des ganzen schwierig. Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass es funktionierende Konzepte gibt, die auf einem hohen Nährstoffangebot basieren (und wenig Algen zur Folge haben).
Mit einer verringerten Besatzdichte an Fischen scheint man die Teichbiologie/chemie nicht grundlegend zu ändern, weil es genug Alternativen/Konkurrenten für tierisches Leben im Teich gibt (was mir einleuchtet). (Ein Überbesatz verursacht freilich andere, weitaus größere Probleme.) Du wirst also nicht umhin kommen, an Deinem Teich eine systematische Änderung einzuführen (die Dir am besten entgegen kommt, und auch dem Teich zuträglich ist).


----------



## lotharwei (22. Nov. 2014)

Hallöle,

in meinem Teich,Besatz 37 Koi,21000 Liter,Selbstbedienungsfutterautomat,Vortex,30-Patronen-Filter,Abschäumer,25-Watt UVC und 2,5 qm Pflanzenfilter,
habe ich Max. einen Zopf mit Fadenalgen,bis zum Hochsommer sind sie verschwunden.
Eine gute Filteranlage ist das A und O und kein Wasserablassen und Neubefüllen und Geduld.

Chemie ist kontraproduktiv und vergiftet langfristig den Teich.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2014)

lotharwei schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> in meinem Teich,Besatz 37 Koi,21000 Liter,Selbstbedienungsfutterautomat,Vortex,30-Patronen-Filter,Abschäumer,25-Watt UVC und 2,5 qm Pflanzenfilter,
> habe ich Max. einen Zopf mit Fadenalgen,bis zum Hochsommer sind sie verschwunden.
> ...



Hi Lothar,

naja, das die Fadenalgen im Sommer weg sind ist nicht Ursache einer guten Filteranlage mit UVC (die killt nämlich nur die Algen die da direkt daran vorbei kommen und die massive UV-Strahlung abbekommen). "Algendünger" wie Nitrat/Phosphat holt kein Filter mit den normalen mechanischen und biologischen Filtermedien raus das wird man dann nur durch starken Pflanzenwuchs und/oder regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln los. Zum Sommer hin gehen Fadenalgen mit zunehmender Wassererwärmung, dem durchstarten der gesamten Teichbepflanzung und dem steigenden Hunger der Insassen (auch deine Koi knabbern gerne am "Faden-Salat") im allgemeinen selbst in ungefilterten, eingelaufenden Teichen wieder stark zurück.

MfG Frank


----------



## lotharwei (22. Nov. 2014)

hallo Frank,

zu einer Filteranlage gehört auch ein Pflanzenfilter und auch der Teich selbst.
Ein Wasserwechsel kann das Fadenalgenwachstum fördern.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Tilissie (21. Dez. 2014)

So sorry Leute, war ne Zeit lang nicht erreichbar, deswegen erst jetzt wieder eine Nachricht:

Einige Ansätze die ich hier lese sind sehr interessant. Ein mögliches Aufhärten mit Muschelkalk zum Beispiel liegt auf der Hand, aber da währe ich selber bestimmt mal wieder nicht drauf gekommen^^. Eine weitere Sache die ich nicht bedacht hatte ist die Geschichte mit dem Wasserwechsel und das der Fadenalgenbewuchs bei "älterem Wasser" sich mit der Zeit einpendeln könnte. Das Problem in diesem Zusammenhang ist leider daß ich in den letzten Jahren (Anlage des teiches war ja erst im  August 2012) jeweils 1x/Jahr ablassen musste und dies auch nächtes Jahr unumgänglich sein wird, da ich noch am Besatz schrauben muss (lange Geschichte). Witzigerweise ist es dieses Jahr aber gerade so gewesen, daß ich durch das Ablassen das Algenwachstum etwas einschränken konnte (Ablassen im Juni, komplettes Absammeln der Algen, deutlich weniger Wachstum im Rest des Jahres, aber immer noch zu viel). Das ist bloss langfristig keine Lösung weil man damit zur produktivsten Jahreszeit unverhältnismässig stark ins Gewässer eingreift.  Die Tatsache daß ich mir damit jedesmal neue Phosphate in den Tümpel blase hab ich irgendwie verdrängt und muß das zukünftig in meine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen. Der Phosphatgehalt in meinem Wasser ist übrigens mit den "normalen Mitteln" garnicht messbar, sondern zugegebnermassen eine Interprätation des Problems, da ich von dem Phosphatzusatz unseres Stadtwassers weiß und mir bekannt ist daß andere Gartenteichbesitzer in meiner Gegend ähnliche Probleme haben.  Von daher erscheint mit das Thema Phosphat+Licht als Problemquelle am  plausibelsten.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Man kann den Empfehlungen folgen, und mittels Eisen(zusatz) oder "Muschelgrit" (Aufhärten) die Wasserchemie anpassen. Wenn das Pflanzenwachstum zu spärlich ist, verschiebt man durch solche Maßnahmen nur den Ort, wo Fadenalgen wachsen. Den umgekehrten Weg über einen erhöhten Nährstoffhaushalt im Teich habe ich nicht probiert. Ich finde den Ansatz (siehe z. B. Nik) sehr interessant, weil ich keine bessere Idee habe, wie man einen kleinen Teich (der als solcher noch erkennbar ist) ohne ständigen Pflegeaufwand klar hält.



Ich persönlich finde den Ansatz der Algenbekämpfung durch Nährstoffanhebung eher hochproblematisch, da er die Abhängikeit von Zusatzstoffen mit sich bringt der im Anschluss nicht mehr zurück zu fahren ist. In diesem Fall würde sich das Gewässer vermutlich niemals mehr stabilisieren lassen. Ein klares Gewässer ist übrigens überhaupt nicht mein Ansatz, stellt sich aber durch die starke Filterwirkung der Gesamtanlage leider von alleine ein. Eine Naturtrübung durch Schwebealgen würde ich sogar befürworten, da sie den Fadenalgen das Licht entziehen würde. Lässt sich auch durch Abstellen der Filteranlage erreichen, was aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache ist.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Tilissie,
> zeig' uns doch mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich , das hilft sicher bei der Diskussion. Deine Wasserwerte finde ich gut (nachweislich Wasserhärte, ergo kein gelöstes Orthophosphat; sowie einen dazu passenden pH leicht oberhalb 7 -> Carbonatpuffer). Zum Thema Phosphatbinder: in meinem Teich war ich zwei Jahre nach Neuanlage nicht mehr sparsam mit Muttererde für die Pflanzen (nicht in meinem "Bodenfilter", versteht sich, aber am Teichrand auf den Pflanzstufen). Im Ergebnis habe ich Fadenalgen an den nicht bepflanzten Stellen im Bodenfilter (wobei diese auf dem Rückgang sind, weil diese Stellen im Sommer fast voll beschattet von den Teichpflanzen sind).



Den Absatz verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. Zum Einen wüsste ich gerne was genau an meinen Wasserwerten du gut findest, weil ich sie eigendlich eher für katastrophal halte. Extrem weiches Wasser im alkalischen Bereich..... Eigendlich für nichts zu gebrauchen oder irre ich mich da jetzt? Das mit der Muttererde verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, du hast nach 2 Jahren mehr Mutterboden in den Teich eingebracht und dadurch an diesen Stellen den Fadenalgenbewuchs  verringert? Ich habe bisher eher beobachten können daß Fadenalgen dort wo Mutterbodenanteil vorhanden ist (z.B. Pflanzkörbe) besonders stark wuchern und die Pflanzen dort teilweise komplett zuwachsen. Meine Pflanzzonen sind eigendlich komplett mit Kies und Geröll und zugepflastert (kann man vielleicht auf dem Avatarbild erkennen). In diesem Jahr habe ich an einigen Stellen  noch Einmal Sand zugefügt, welcher lustigerweise das Algenwachstum an diesen Stellen auch leicht verringert hat. Ist bloss leider nicht im ganzen Teich machbar .

Fotos werde ich bei Zeiten mal beifügen, ich habe bloss ehrlich gesagt noch kaum welche gemcht und jetzt im Winter kann man nicht so viel erkennen, weil der Bewuchs kaum noch zu sehen ist. Das hole ich dann lieber im Frühjahr nach.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Tilissie,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung !
In der Tat finde ich Deine Härtewerte als gut, da sie ausreichend sind, um den pH zu limitieren. Klares Wasser scheint man oft durch gute Umwälzung und nachfolgende Filterung zu erreichen. Eine solcherart "perfekte" Wasserqualität reicht ganz offensichtlich nicht aus, um Fadenalgen zu unterbinden. Am Boden sammeln sich Sedimente (Nährstoffe von außen z. B. per Wind, Phosphatfällung aus Brunnenwasser, Exkremente von Tieren (nicht nur Fische), abgestorbene Pflanzenteile...).
Diese werden durch eine "Umlauffilterung" eher nicht entfernt. Als Resultat gibt es dann Fadenalgen, oder bei zu schwachem Umlauf Schwebealgen.
Nik's Ansatz spielte in eine Stimulierung des Pflanzenwachstums. Wenn ich weiß, welcher Faktor das Pflanzenwachstum limitiert, dann kann ich mit einer Anhebung dieses Parameters das Pflanzenwachstum verbessern. Wenn dadurch ein für das Algenwachstum wichtiger Parameter für die Algen sich zu deren Ungunsten neigt, dann habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Dafür scheint es kein einfaches Universalrezept zu geben, leider. Es ist daher gar nicht so problematisch, gezielt zu düngen.
Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung oder Kenntnisse hierzu (welche Pflanze was braucht, meine ich), und könnte dafür Beispiele nennen. Es ist mir aber mittlerweile klar, dass das Teichwasser kein "Nährstoffpool" ist, und der Nährstofftransport im Teich nicht nur über im Wasser gelöste Bestandteile geht. Da kann man Nutzen 'draus ziehen, in dem man dem Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen mehr entgegenkommt, als dem "primitiver" Algen. Mir fällt sofort der erhöhte Eisenbedarf der Pflanzen im Vergleich zu den Algen ein, und vermutlich gibt es mehr.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, 

habe nicht alles gelesen, aber mal ein Tipp von mir.

Züchte die Fadenalgen außerhalb des Teiches. 
Ich hatte im Pflanzenfilter eine freie Wasserfläche. Dort haben sich die Fadenalgen wohl gefühlt.  

Vorteil am Fadenalgenfilter ist: Die Algen mit ihrer Funktion der Wasseraufbereitung bleiben erhalten. Einfaches ernteln im Zuchtbecken. 

Heißt mach Dir die Funktion der Algen zu nutze, als sie zu bbekämpfen.  
Ich hatte keine Fadenalgen mehr im Teich, hatte dennoch viele Fadenalgen.


----------

